# Oconee National Forest



## panfish (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone had trouble with land owner's bordering the National Forest? My brother and I were parked in the NF near the property line. Only place to park with a sign saying foot travel invited. We were hunting the over 3000 acres of Government land there and the land owner next door left a note on our truck.
"You need to find somewhere else to hunt. There is not enough Gov land where your hunting to hunt legally. Your hunting on the line and if your caught on private property you will be sent to jail. Thanks"
We had heard that other hunters are having trouble with this land owner as well.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Oct 31, 2011)

Not yet, I hunt Oconee alot. What part are you talking about.


----------



## panfish (Oct 31, 2011)

South of Monticello, off of 83 on New Hope church Rd.


----------



## rugerfan (Oct 31, 2011)

From what I am looking at on Google earth there is plenty land to hunt on. 

I would just find out where is property lines are and steer clear of them. 

Were you parked on Forest Service Road 1018?


----------



## panfish (Oct 31, 2011)

no i was park on new hope church road comeing from 83 i was parked on left property is clearly marked.


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I would blow the note off then. I am thinking it is most likely an ANTI-hunter, just trying to scare you off. Or the person is fearing that you may shoot a deer that frequents his property. 

Who knows. If you know you are legal, wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you sure you know who is leaving the note?  If so, I would explain to them that you are a legal hunter.... and that they routinely misuse "your" in place of "you're".


----------



## gibby391 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ive never heard of that but Hunting Clubs in the area have been known to tear off the USFS tags and replace them with Private Property signs.


----------



## shedhead (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you serious..How can this be combated? That is just ridiculous. My daughter and I was thinkin of hunting some of this.. any advice on how to know if this is going on and what to do about it?


----------



## michael_M (Nov 12, 2011)

Let's all meet down there on the next hunt line up the legal distance from the club and lay the smack Down on his deer and park up and down the right a way which is legal!


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 12, 2011)

michael_M said:


> Let's all meet down there on the next hunt line up the legal distance from the club and lay the smack Down on his deer and park up and down the right a way which is legal!



amen go for it!


----------



## shedhead (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone want to do it. we should ask panfish since it is his choice of hunting spots. Id be up for it just to meet some other hunters and some lunch. Anyone willing to spend the gas money?. Panfish could organize this..


----------



## rugerfan (Nov 13, 2011)

I hunt down there, what the heck. Let me know I might join in.


----------



## panfish (Nov 13, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea. We'll have to do it one day unfortunately I'm leaving for Ohio today and then will be on my way to Savannah for a hunt when I get back. Maybe next year.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 13, 2011)

I got 4 hunters in my group so y'all name the time and place and we will show up and lay the smack down on this guys deer if it crosses the property line he'll think that's a concert going on in the woods with the sound of shots ringing off thur the woods. We will surround his lease and pray deer come from there property on to this spot. Y'all shoot me a pm on whatever y'all decide I'm there have gas,bullets, stands and cart will travel!!


----------



## panfish (Aug 25, 2014)

*New hope ,church road*

THIS GUY IS AT IT AGAIN YESTERDAY HE WAS ON THAT ROAD WITH A BOCAT , HE DID RUN ME OFF THE ROAD AND YELLING AT ME ABOUT WHAT IM DOING RIDING AROUND OUT THERE , WE HAVE TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT THIS GUY CAUSE THIS TIME I GOT VERY - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - OFF .


----------



## mattech (Aug 27, 2014)

I hunt that area a lot, and haven't had problems yet. I would call the law.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 27, 2014)

has no one filed a formal complaint? just on here.


----------



## panfish (Aug 27, 2014)

I did report it to Jasper county sherriff but they acted like they didn't care so I contacted DNR. They said they had trouble before with this guy so they were gonna have a talk with him.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 27, 2014)

panfish said:


> I did report it to Jasper county sherriff but they acted like they didn't care so I contacted DNR. They said they had trouble before with this guy so they were gonna have a talk with him.



Bud, I know your not scared of the guy but you know those woods like the back of your hand. There's a lot of good areas around there to hunt without letting him waste your valuable time. Might be best to move on and deal with him when the good hunting is over. Best of luck to ya anyway


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 27, 2014)

panfish said:


> I did report it to Jasper county sherriff but they acted like they didn't care so I contacted DNR. They said they had trouble before with this guy so they were gonna have a talk with him.



Bud, I know your not scared of the guy but you know those woods like the back of your hand. There's a lot of good areas around there to hunt without letting him waste your valuable time. Might be best to move on and deal with him when the good hunting is over. Best of luck to ya anyway


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 29, 2014)

I have been looking for some help with figuring out the hunting in the oconee forest.  I have a small tract of land just inside of butts county, but right across the river it is showing as owned buys government.  I posted this in the deer hunting forum and they said it must be oconee.  
It is just south of Hwy 16 from Jackson to Monticello.  Are you guys familiar? If so how is the hunting.


----------



## mattech (Aug 29, 2014)

JimmyD said:


> I have been looking for some help with figuring out the hunting in the oconee forest.  I have a small tract of land just inside of butts county, but right across the river it is showing as owned buys government.  I posted this in the deer hunting forum and they said it must be oconee.
> It is just south of Hwy 16 from Jackson to Monticello.  Are you guys familiar? If so how is the hunting.



I posted in your thread, not sure I'd youbsaw my post. That is oxnee national Forest area, not piedmont. Check the jasper county tax accessor's site and look at the boundries on google earth.


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 30, 2014)

I have never hunted national forest land that wasn't in a WMA and it seems the rules are a bit hard to come by.  Just to confirm, I only need a permit and I can walk in anytime and hang a stand?  The other rules are standard ga hunting rules?  Do many people hunt around that part?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 30, 2014)

JimmyD said:


> I have never hunted national forest land that wasn't in a WMA and it seems the rules are a bit hard to come by.  Just to confirm, I only need a permit and I can walk in anytime and hang a stand?  The other rules are standard ga hunting rules?  Do many people hunt around that part?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions





Page 67 of the 2014 Regs...Fed 13..Oconee Natl Forest....
Ranger station on Hwy 441 between I-20 and Eatonton
has very good maps for about $5.00.......Ranger station
is close to Rock Eagle entrance off 441....
Map shows all Forest svc roads and hunt camp areas...you
can set up camp outside hunt camps, if you want to...

Don't need a permit to hunt ONF, just big game license and deer tags...


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 30, 2014)

JimmyD said:


> I have never hunted national forest land that wasn't in a WMA and it seems the rules are a bit hard to come by.  Just to confirm, I only need a permit and I can walk in anytime and hang a stand?  The other rules are standard ga hunting rules?  Do many people hunt around that part?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions



Regulations on page 67 of the Georgia Hunting Season & Regulations 2014-2015 booklet:

â–  OCONEE NATIONAL FOREST
706.485.1776

DEER

ARCHERY » Either Sex: Sept. 13-Oct. 10 » During Firearms Deer season, archers 
must follow Firearms either sex dates 
on the National Forest.

PRIMITIVE » Either Sex: Oct. 11-17

FIREARMS » Buck Only: Oct. 18-24, Oct. 27-Nov. 
26, Nov. 29-Dec. 7
» Either Sex: Oct. 25-26, Nov. 27-28, 
Dec. 26-Jan. 

TURKEY
Mar. 21-May 15

SMALL GAME
Aug. 15-Feb. 28

FERAL HOG
Aug. 15-Feb. 28. Small game weapons 
only. No night hunting. No hunting with 
dogs.

SPECIAL REGS
No dog training Jun. 1-Aug. 14. Pursuit 
of bears with dogs prohibited. Pursuit of 
feral hogs with dogs may occur only Aug. 
1-Sept. 6; Jun. 2-Mar. 19; May 1-23 during 
legal daylight hours. Prohibited: Transportation of any loaded weapon in a motor vehicle. 
Possession of alcohol when 
hunting. Placing, leaving, or depositing 
and food, bait, or garbage in a manner 
likely to attract or concentrate any wildlife, 
whether for purposes of hunting or viewing 
animals. Failure to properly store food 
or garbage so as to prevent access by 
wildlife. Coyotes may be hunted during 
open seasons with weapons restrictions 
for game species in season. No night 
hunting. Electronic calls may be used.


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## panfish (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok Deerfu you might be right, He has taken his bobcat and blocked the pull off where I usually park. Their are not many other places to get off the road out their. He blocked an area up by the church. But it all depends on how much madder I get.


----------



## bowyer (Sep 2, 2014)

Give him a copy of the Ga. Hunter Harassment  Law. Here is a link:
http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/hunting/harassment/georgia-hunter-harassment-law.html


Georgia Hunter Harassment Laws

(Ga. Code Ann. § 27-3-151 (1997))

OFFICIAL CODE OF GEORGIA ANNOTATED
TITLE 27. GAME AND FISH
CHAPTER 3. WILDLIFE GENERALLY
ARTICLE 6. INTERFERENCE WITH LAWFUL TAKING


§ 27-3-151. Activity prohibited
(a) It shall be unlawful for any person to:

(1) Interfere with the lawful taking of wildlife by another person byintentionally preventing or attempting to prevent such person from such lawful taking of wildlife;
(2) Disturb or engage in activity tending to disturb wildlife for thepurpose of intentionally preventing or attempting to prevent the lawful taking of such wildlife; 

Video or record any contact you have with him involving threats or interference and present it to law enforcement.


----------



## Fire Eater (Oct 5, 2014)

I have had trouble with persons owning land next to Chattahoochee NF not liking my use of public land. It got pretty ugly.

Don't call the local sheriff, they are probably friends of the landowner - call DNR or if Oconee NF, the federal ranger. They will straighten them out.

Hunter harassment is a crime in Georgia.


----------



## panfish (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll be gladsville camp fri-sun. Stop by and have a beer


----------



## panfish (Dec 27, 2016)

ok iv not hunted this place all year. I took off yesterday and went out there. when I came out the woods this guy was wateing at my truck and was yelling at me told me I cant use firebreak to walk. funny thing is I don't there . I stay 25 yards away from his line.  he started telling 2 friends last year to find some other place to hunt.. that's why iv stay away. because I get way to mad.. but he has push to much.. I was going to let him have his way.. but not any more.. sorry I just have to vent


----------



## skoaleric (Dec 30, 2016)

Lol...it IS public land!!! Walk where you want.


----------



## glue bunny (Jan 8, 2017)

My property is surrounded by natl forest with a firebreak also. The firebreak is on natl forest and has at least a 3 ft. Buffer dividing it from mine. So if you walk that particular firebreak you are on natl forest and that guy can't say you're tresspassing.  My 15 acres of paradise is posted but I've seen hunters, hikers and horseback riders on the firebreak and never had a problem.


----------

